# ok so she told me..



## capacity83 (Feb 13, 2011)

That i remind her of someone she likes. This is really random.. what could this mean? ive only known her for a little over a month. She never told me she liked someone until today after the times we've been chatting on facebook. I asked her why she didnt have a date today and she replied "cos the guy i like didnt ask" and she also said "it will not work out with him". Is she trying to make me jealous by making this "person" up? even though she had said to be in the past 2 weeks that i remind her of someone. I know shes definately attracted to me.. but i dont know if thats enuff for her to like me. 


I genuinely like her but i really dont want to be 2nd choice. What should i do?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

back off and see if she persues you. dont seem to eager, dont answer texts or facebook posts quickly. see what she does


----------



## gingerbell (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree back off if she wants you she will come after you!!!!


----------

